# First Attempt at Scratch Building



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay, I did make a couple tunnel portals, but this is the first stab at rolling stock. It was a lot of fun.









It is somewhat loosely based on plans from Garden Railways, made from mostly poplar single 'boards' with mahogany framing.
The decals are from our Mr. Cedarleaf. Couldn't be happier with them.
















The stove was a pencil sharpener that I drilled out and installed a grain of wheat bulb painted orange. I'm not sure

yet whether the gent warming his hands is going to get to keep his head. It is too big for his body, I think.
The lantern is a plastic bead, some carved wood bits and some strands of copper wire. I just realized I forgot to 

make the hanging bracket for it. I'll have to get on that. The supporting timbers were drilled out for the wire to pass 
through to the bottom of the car.










The chair is made from some bits of stripwood soaked in water to allow the bends.










The workshop details are mostly from Western Scale Models, except for the Sculpy anvil and some details from Ozark Miniatures, where I also got 

the logging tools. 









I bent the ladder rungs from brass rod, with Ozark NBW's. The flat hardware - straps, door guides, etc. - are 

silver solder rods. 










The roof is wet/dry sandpaper, the stove pipe is made from a drinking straw, and the handle is bent brass with drilled-out pop rivets for stanchions. 










The trucks and most details Ozarks. The door hinges are from a doll house supplier. The strap hinges on the wood box are silver solder/brazing rods.





























The cable seen hanging down (because I haven't secured it yet) under the frame is a power cable plugged into a tiny jack stolen from a cell phone

to provide power to the lights while it is on the display stand. 










Anyway, hope I didn't bore you with all the pictures, I'm just glad I finally get to post something I made.










Thanks for your time,
Matt


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

That 's beautful! whats the scale?


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nicely done, Matt. Super job for your first attempt. Now on to more and more. It's addicting...


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, Bill. It's 1:20.3.

Thank you also, Stan. I finally got to use some of your decals! And yes, I do plan to work on more projects. It _is _addictive!


----------



## myline (Dec 6, 2008)

Outstanding job! 
Little Paulie


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt,
Nice job. You have done some beautiful detail work there.
It is addictive isn't it?

Later
Rick Marty


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt,

Not bad. Not bad at all!









Very nice indeed!


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Well done,Matt. Brilliant for a first effort. I look forward to seeing the results of your new addiction! 
Chris


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

That's terrific work Matt!! It would be great coming from an experienced scratchbuilder, but is outstanding as a first effort! A major "well done!!!"


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great. I love the chair. 

Harvey C.


----------



## Nohandles (Jan 2, 2009)

Very, very nice and great derails. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Matt,

That's a great first effort, very nice.

Chuck


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Really nice work! A fantastic first effort. Nice thoughtful details. I can't wait to see your next project


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt, 

That's a really great job! Lots of character and nicely done. A fine model for_ any_ attempt let alone first attempt.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice work, Matt. 

-Brian


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for all of the nice comments, gents. I appreciate your time.

Matt


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Darned good job Matt, much better than my first effort!


----------



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

Supremo!


----------



## jnic (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt,

Super job. There's alot to like there. Did you scratch build the flat car base?



john


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Matt,


A great job! I think the guy's head is fine. Also, the indoor detailing is a nice touch.

Les


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks again, gents. You guys know how to make a guy feel good. 



John,
Yes, the flat car is scratched, too. In hindsight, I wish I had built a few while I was at it.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Great job, Matt. Do we know, or did you mention, where the pot-belly stove came from?


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Awesome work!!! Looking forwards to seeing you do more in future.


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, guys. 

Joe, I have had the stove for some time now, so I'm not sure, but I think I actually bought it on eBay. 

Take care, 
Matt


----------



## Ted_Roy (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt, 

Great job! I love the display stand! 

Ted.


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Ted_Roy on 02/09/2009 11:04 AM
Matt, 

Great job! I love the display stand! 

Ted.

Thank you, Ted. 
I actually have an oak one the length of an Aristo Pacific for a low price if anyone is interested.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice! You have some really awesome details too!


----------

